# Help Get Haus of Guns off the ground!!! Connect on Facebook!



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Hey guys, if you're on Facebook and you wouldn't mind hooking me up with a quick "Like" on the new Haus of Guns facebook page.

Please just click on this link and "Like" it!

http://www.hausofguns.com/facebook


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Done !! Tom


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I am not a facebooker or tweeter ebbsy but my wife is a facebook junkie. I will get her to apply kudos for you.


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

I posted it on mine and clicked the like button. I will do it periodically from here on out also.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks guys, I really appreciate the support!


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

One more like coming up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

im in, looks cool


----------



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

done








jr


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

You guys are awesome. Thanks for the lift!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Like I said ebbs, I'm no facebooker but had my wife drop in for us.
Congrats.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Done deal ebbs.

Hey guys---email some of your hunt'in buddys and let them know about Eric's site "Haus of Guns" so they can get the same good reviews as we do.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

catcapper said:


> Done deal ebbs.
> 
> Hey guys---email some of your hunt'in buddys and let them know about Eric's site "Haus of Guns" so they can get the same good reviews as we do.


Thanks so much Cat!!!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Is this thing a flop yet? I'm kinda sick of hearing about it!









All joking aside, you know I am a fan of all you do man. Glad to see this taking off and getting lots of support. Maybe some day you can find a way to turn it into something that will help compensate you for the time, cash and energy you have dumped into it. When that day comes, let me know how you did it so I can try it too.
















Until then... enjoy it. I'm involved in a lot of stuff that I enjoy but don't get paid for and they are some of the most rewarding things in my life (Like this site!). Sometimes a spiritual reward is much greater than a monetary one.







I know I am singing to the choir though...


----------



## lucas_shane (Jan 25, 2011)

gotcha covered !


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Hey fellas, if any of you haven't sent us a "like" on Facebook yet we sure would appreciate the boost. Just 2 more "likes" and we can set our custom URL on facebook in stone.

Again, thanks for all the early support. Loving what's happening so far. Got some more cool reviews coming up too!

Here's the link... http://www.hausofguns.com/facebook


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Done Did Deal Dude


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Done Man!!


----------

